# Just Three Pots



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Good question, I supose it would depend on what they like to cook. I would start out with:
saute pan
sauce pan
stock pot (or dutch oven)with steamer insert
set of nesting bowls
wooden spoons
jelly roll pan
2 cake pans
9x13 pan
I hope that helps.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

My picks would be

6 or 8 quart stock pot
9 or ten inch saute pan (non-stick good for beginners)
1 1/2 quart saucepan
3 quart saucepan (I recommend Revere, only $12 at Target stores. My mom's is 20 years old and still going)
one cast iron skillet

The 9x13 pan is indispensible. Throw in a rubber spatula and a pair of oven mitts.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Linda:

FIVEDAY.COM offers the best prices on restaurant quality aluminum cookware. Should you decide on aluminum cookware for your college bound kids, I'd shop there. Personally, I've done so twice. They offer a 12 quart stockpot 3/16 inches thick with cover for $24.20. Here's the site:
http://therestaurantsuppliers.com/


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I don't know if it is still available but Ikea use to have a box containing all the basics for the kitchen.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I was a starving student up until almost exactly a year ago. I brought only clothes with me and not much money at all. Since I don't like eating out much and I need to bake to relax, I had to buy some pots and pans and here are the items I couldn't do without:
1. small, non-stick skillet
2. medium saucepan which I used for cooking ramen, rice and whatever else was too saucy for the small skillet.
3. dutch oven which sometimes subbed as a wok when cooking for several friends or subbed as a stock pot.
4. cookie sheets
5. 8-in square pan

I also splurged on a set of nested, glass mixing bowls although only a medium and a large mixing bowl would probably be essential and a couple of loaf pans.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

My parents bought me a set of pots and pans from the Bay, it's the Governors Table professional line, it was a bit pricey, but has a 25 year warranty.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

I need a little help here - esp. from any student types. As of this fall both of my two kids will be living on there own attending university. I would like to start each of them out with some proper basic kitchenware-a few good pieces that will last them a long time. So if you were or are a starving student, which three pots or pans would you want to have in your kitchen? I have my own three favourites, but it's been a long time since I was a student.


----------

